# Mejorar recepción de radio AM de 5 transistores ?



## ELECTRONOISE (Jun 27, 2016)

buenas tardes/dia/noche .. mi pregunta se debe a que me he construido un receptor de AM con 5 transistores .. aca el diagrama:

http://diy.slmelectronic.co.uk/uploads/5-Transistor-Radio/5-Transistor-Radio-53.png

el bobinado lo hice con cable esmaltado de 0.2 mm sacado de un micro transformador ..este cable lo enrolle en una ferrita de 1cm de diametro y 2,5 cm de largo, asi como tambien todos los transistores npn los sustitui por 2n3904 y el bc557 lo sustitui por 2n3906, tambien cambie el condensador de 10n por uno de 33n... se logra escuchar una emisora y sintonizada pero con mucho ruido blanco.. tambien para que el circuito capte la señal tengo que colocar mi dedo en la pata ground de el capacitor variable ( imagino que es por falta de antena que aun no se la he colocado) .. entonces habra alguna manera de mejorar la recepcion? he pensado ajustar la parte osciladora para que "oscile mas" ? .. colocandole un potenciometro en el emisor del segundo transistor..pero que piensan ustedes? escucho sugerencias , regaños y demas jeje.. gracias! ah otra cosa es que he alimentado el circuito  con un regulador y 1.5 voltios.. no he probado con pilas a causa de que no he comprado.. saluds! ...


----------



## palurdo (Jun 27, 2016)

Antes que nada, colocar la imagen en el post:







Yo hace muchísimos años hice una parecida, la etapa de entrada la misma, y la salida con un push-pull clase B con esos mismos transistores, así me evitaba el transformador.

Para escuchar necesitaba una buena toma tierra en el negativo (proporcionada por la fuente de alimentación) y una antena en la base del primer transistor, de al menos 2m, yo para el tanque sintonizador ni siquiera use una ferrita, y cogia varias emisoras bastante fuerte y con claridad (en AM en España tampoco hay mucho donde elegir, cadena SER, RNE, Cope, y poco más).

Eso si, alimentaba con 5V de una fuente atx, que va a ser lo que te hace falta para mejorarlo todo. También ten en cuenta que los 3904/6 tienen una hfe algo menor que los 547/57, así que yo elegiría los que mayor hfe tuviesen para la entrada y quizá subir o bajar el valor de la resistencia de autopolarización del tanque.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Jun 27, 2016)

gracias palurdo! ..como por ahora no tengo los transistores bc547/57 , intentare colocarle unos mpsh10 que tengo disponibles en el baul de los experimentos jeje.. en internet busque y dice que los mpsh10 trabajan con grandes frecuencias,etc..  en cuanto haga unos cambios vuelvo a escribir por aqui..  gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don deivys20071 una dica es enrolar unas 4 espiras de hilo ayslado en la barra de ferrita donde una punta es conectada a una toma de tierra y la otra punta es conectada a un hilo ayslado bien largo y elevado en relación a el solo (antena ). eso seguramente ayudara en mucho la recepción de ondas medias .
Otra dica serias sacar una bobina con ferrite ya lista de un viejo radio AM desquaçado  
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Jun 29, 2016)

gracias Daniel!  también tomare en cuenta la idea!!  en cuanto tenga todo listo subiré una foto!!


----------



## smoke (Jun 30, 2016)

La barra de ferrite es muy importante, hay que usar la mas larga posible, como las que usaban las viejas Tonomac Platino. Con el largo que tiene tu construcción se pierde mucha señal. la otra alternativa es usar una antena externa, cuanto mas larga mejor, con una conexión a tierra para el ground. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2016)

deivys20071 dijo:


> gracias Daniel!  también tomare en cuenta la idea!!  en cuanto tenga todo listo subiré una foto!!


!Te dejo aca planos de un proyecto que arme a uns 35 años  atraz y anda de 1000 maravillas !
!Suerte en los desahollos !

Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Jul 3, 2016)

hola a todos!! wow Daniel ese circuito que adjuntaste se ve genial!  lo guardare ...

ya que hoy estoy libre me dedique a ponerle manos al circuitillo, desoldar ,probar, etc y a practicar con las sugerencias que me dieron ustedes   .. por ahora todo esta a la perfección y también    .. aquí adjunto las fotos y un video , en el video no pude sintonizar bien ya que estaba grabando con el celular con una mano y con la otra mi dedo en la pata ground del condenso variable para simular antena jeje.. 

esa coneccion al aire que ven en rojo ,descubrí que si enrollaba un pequeño trozo de cable alrededor del 4 transistor incrementaba el audio! tambien le coloque un diodo de germanio como ven en el diagrama, el que encontré decia O9..

ah!! también encontré la radio mangava 4!! y la numero 3!!! aquí esta el pdf!! ..después de ver estas mangavas funcionando en youtube quede sorprendido jeje..  saludos!!


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Jul 17, 2016)

hola denuevo!! aprovechando que es domingo, paso por aquí para dejarles otra actualización del pequeño circuitillo!
como pueden observar coloque un condensador de poliester de 10 nanofaradios (dibujado en rojo,, esta combinación le elimino un ruido molesto que tenia y a la vez aumentando el volumen de las emisoras) así como también enrolle unas cuantas vueltas encima de la bobina gracias a la recomendación de Daniel Lopez para la antena, un switch para cambiar los modos (seria como modos de ganancia ya que ese trozo enrollado en el transistor aumenta la salida pero con cierta distorsion), y el primer transistor lo cambie por un mpsh10 .. por los momentos con el condensador variabe casi a tope, capte unos sonidos tipo codigo morse que cuando estos codigos dejaban de sonar se escuchaba una emisora , con el condensador variable casi al medio se oye perfectamente otra estación AM, cabe aclarar que donde vivo no hay muchas emisoras en AM jeje.. asi que si ustedes lo hacen seguramente en su localidad  captaran mas  ..

 ah otra cosa!!  tambien probe quitandole el germanio para solo dejarle el condensador de 10nf a ver que sucedia y lo que paso fue que osciló demasiado hasta el punto que no escuche nada! osea, empezo normal pero gradualmente iba oscilando mas y mas hasta que no se escuchaba nada, solo unos pocos clicks.. saludos!!


----------



## miguelus (Jul 17, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Esas señales en Morse que se captan por debajo de la Banda de AM, son un tipo de Emisores denominados NDB, Baliza no Direccional o en Inglés Non Diritional Baycom

Se emplean en Navegación Aeronáutica y Marítima como referencia para guiar a los Barcos y/o Aviones.

Funcionan en el rango de frecuencias de entre 190KHz y 515KHz

Transmiten en Código Morse el indicativo del NDB, Por ejemplo, en las cercanías de Madrid, hay un NDB que transmite las letras MA en Morse "-- .-", su frecuencia de transmisión es 390KHz. 

Para más información...

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baliza_no_direccional

Sal U2


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Ago 23, 2016)

Bueno ya pasò tiempo de este post pero yo me estoy haciendo una radio am con el mismo principio....

es como una galena amplificada....en mi caso mi objetivo era que use 1,5 volt y sea tamaño muy pequeña.

acà un video....en el video no se escucha muy bien debido al acoplo de los auriculares al micròfono pero el audio es exelente.


Acà và


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola, yo hace tiempo trasteé bastante con estos circuitos, y es frustrante ya no por el circuito en sí. Son circuitos  que hace años rendían a las 1000 maravillas por el tema de la cantidad de emisoras que habían activas. Hoy dia rara es la zona que tenga buenas emisoras en 160 Metros o banda de am.

Mi consejo es utilizar los circuitos TA7642 O zn414, y perder tiempo en el amplificador de bf. Se puede usar un integrado o hacer un amplificador de transistores. Siempre tendrá una sensibilidad considerable ya que estos chips aglutinan todo lo necesario para un buen resultado.
Adjunto video para que veais el resultado que tuve:


----------

